# Sub Needed in Baltimore, MD area



## partmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking for a sub in the Baltimore county and Howard County. Please email or call me if you are interested. 443-794-4777 or [email protected]


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

can you be more specific?


----------



## mssnowpro (Feb 12, 2008)

*sub*

partmaster

what are you looking for
I have 6 trucks and 5 skid steers with buckets and push box


----------



## partmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

I am looking for roughly 1 truck to take over about 3-4 lots


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

how long of a route? who is supplying salt?


----------

